# Swimming pool repair technician seeking work sponsor in Australia



## Billy boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi guys,my name is Bela from Hungary. 1996-2006 owned a pool repair remodeling business in Florida USA. I'm looking for work sponsor in Australia or New Zealand. Please mail me for CV. Thanks Bb.


----------

